# Machetes



## crosscanadian

Where can I get me a nice working machete? I'm not sure where to go to pick one up. Also, before I go out, does anybody know about how much the run cost wise?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Magus

Plunk down the 25$ for a USGI model,you won't regret it.

Army/navy surplus stores have them aplenty!

Damn,just noticed you're Canadian.I still might be able to help however.get a ghurka Khurki,they forge them out of leaf springs and they'll do what a hatchet does,about the same price range but you might have to get one online.

Got any speciffic questions,PM me.


----------



## 73CJMan

Gerber makes one that has an odd but comfortable grip. I got mine after playing with one owned by of the guys we go Jeeping with. His was REALLY comfortable compared to the old military one I use when working for the state!
I got one from wall-mart and it bent then fell apart almost immediately, but it was only like $7


----------



## ke4sky

*Bush knife vs. machete*

This link has general historical info and they also sell a variety of models in various price ranges. Machetes

In the jungle a simple Collins machete which can be hand sharpened with a common file is serviceable and inexpensive. Edge holding ability and agility for fine work is limited, but this is mitigated by also carrying a good quality folding multi-tool and a sturdy fixed blade of 4-5 inches for precise work. More expensive, but versatile in temperate climates is a sturdy 12-inch bush knife such as the Cold Steel Trailmaster, teamed with a good multi-tool.


----------



## Magus

This one is similiar to the one I use:
KA BAR 1248 CUTLASS MACHETE


----------



## codger

I would try academy for machetes... they seem a bit more involved with the camping stuff than wally world


----------



## EvilTOJ

I bought a double edged machete from coldsteel.com for $25, I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## mrboma

*Kukri*

ColdSteel all the way. I just picked up 2 Kukri's for 32.00 delivered!
You just cant go wrong.
Regards,
Mike


----------



## RossA

73CJMan said:


> Gerber makes one that has an odd but comfortable grip. I got mine after playing with one owned by of the guys we go Jeeping with. His was REALLY comfortable compared to the old military one I use when working for the state!
> I got one from wall-mart and it bent then fell apart almost immediately, but it was only like $7


Just saw this thread. So the Gerber machete fell apart with minor use? Was it the one with the sawteeth on the back? Been thinking about getting one of those. The Gerbers that I'm thinking about are closer to $20 than $7.


----------



## EvilTOJ

No, it sounds like he bought two machetes, the Gerber one, and the Walmart Special. The Walmart Special is the one the fell apart.


----------



## ke4sky

*Parang*



Magus said:


> This one is similiar to the one I use:
> KA BAR 1248 CUTLASS MACHETE


This is a modern version of the Phillipine parang, an old, well proven design which is common throughout Southeast Asia, widely used in Vietnam. In U.S. service its general pattern was used on the bolo bayonet for the Krag rifle and for the U.S.Army Hospital Corps and Marine Raider knives of WWII. The original purpose of hospital corps knives was to cut poles to build litters for casualties.


----------



## Expeditioner

The Ka-bar Cutlas is a great tool. I got mine for around $55.00 (actual price was 44.00 but the shipping was close to $11).


----------



## TechAdmin

Do you remember where you bought it at? Online?


----------



## BigDaddyO

About 12 years ago some buddies and I cleared out some paths through a swamp to play paintball. We started with Machettes from a local Army Surplus store. they were super tough but they were heavy and thick. After 1 day of using them we shelved them. We went to a Sears Hardware store and they had something called Corn Knifes. similar to a Machette but a much thinner blade and a square end. they cut through saplings and anything else very easily. After about two weeks of very hard work and lots of blisters, the blades started to crack. But if you aren't going to use them too hard they are a lot easier on the arm.


----------



## RossA

I always thought that these were cool looking machetes, and cheap at only $8.50 (without sheath). With the pointed end, they could double as a weapon. I think the description on the webpage must be off, though. It says that the blade is 1/16" thick. I don't think it could possibly be that thin, could it?

Wood Handled Bush Knife - GarrettWade


----------



## bassman

I like a tool called the Sportman's Pal. It's ruggard and has a nice comforable grip. Sorry I don't have the address for you, but if you Google Sportman's Pal I think the website will com up!


----------



## Expeditioner

Dean said:


> Do you remember where you bought it at? Online?


I bought it off of a site called Bonanzle.


----------



## bassman

Hey CC, I made a mistake yesterday, the tool is called woodman's pal, www.woodman'spal.com I just went to their site and the tool is about $85.00 but it will last you a lifetime if you take care of it. I broke the handle on mine only because I tried to modifie it, (long story)! I will be replacing it as soon as I have some extra money! The tool is easily sharpened with just a Mill file and holds an edge a long time! Hope this is some help to you.


----------



## RedRocker

Gerber's are good and these are good.
Welcome to Ontario Knife Company!


----------



## Largecar

In the 90's while still trucking I bought my wife a machete with handle much like a baseball bat. It came in a leather sheath and was/is the sharpest blade in our house. I think I paid around 40.00 for it in New Mexico somewhere. I looked at one at Wally world today and it was only7.88 but was cheaply made.


----------



## TechAdmin

I broke one of the Wally Word ones. Ended up opting for one from a Military store.


----------



## Expeditioner

The militray surplus (US GI) are usually made by Ontario Knife Company. They make a good dependable machete. I prefer something with a little heavier blade like Ka-bar or Cold Steel brands.


----------



## dukman

I bought the Gerber one... but I haven't had the chance to test it out yet. It looked pretty good tho, and I know gerber usually makes good things. The one I bought has the saw blade on the back side. I have it in my wheelin' rig, just in case I get stuck in some brush. I like how the sawblades on it are offset, some of the others are inline. It was about $25 at Cabela's.


----------



## The_Blob

you can always do like the Mexicans & make a "free" machete out of an old leaf-spring... 

it's easy to do & they work surprisingly well, even if they are ugly as sin


----------



## modestmoose

How much did the Corn Knife run you, BigDadyyO?

What is the purpose and pro of the square end? Can you tell me a little more about it please....

I want to look into one of these.


----------



## Canadian

What do you guys intend on doing with your machete? I sure some of you live in areas that are heavily forested and you might use it for bushwhacking.


----------



## Chemechie

*My 2 cents...*

I have a solid one I got surplus for $16 bucks at a local store. Don't look for sharpness - a machete is intended to work by hacking, not by cutting. Make sure the blade is thick and the handle solid and comfortable. If its rubber or foam coated, don't get it - it won't hold up. 
Get a good sheath, preferably one you can clean easily - mine is canvas. Some people sell the hard plastic ones; they get in the way because they aren't flexible, and they break easily. 
As to quality and cost, I suggest getting 2 mid range machetes instead of 1 high end one - you could lose it, or have it stolen, and then you'd be out completely, even if it never breaks. Incidentally, that is my approach to most of my survival equipment: 2 decent items are better than 1 high end one.


----------



## GatorDude

Canadian said:


> What do you guys intend on doing with your machete? I sure some of you live in areas that are heavily forested and you might use it for bushwhacking.


Down south, you could use a machete to literally disappear into the kudzu.


----------



## survivalboy12895

crosscanadian said:


> Where can I get me a nice working machete? I'm not sure where to go to pick one up. Also, before I go out, does anybody know about how much the run cost wise?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


I have a ColdSteel standard kukri.I got it for $20(plus shipping).After I got it,I wrapped the handle with para-cord.It works very nice.You should check em out.


----------



## james_black

Im originally from a tropical island. We are around machetes and axes all our lives. This are the ones I picked based on my experiences living in the country side of my island. They are incredible machetes. Durable, light, easy to handle and gets the job done. Good Luck!!

They are made by Cold Steel

*18" Latin Machete* and









*
KuKri Machete (x2)*


----------



## lotsoflead

james_black said:


> Im originally from a tropical island. We are around machetes and axes all our lives. This are the ones I picked based on my experiences living in the country side of my island. They are incredible machetes. Durable, light, easy to handle and gets the job done. Good Luck!!
> 
> They are made by Cold Steel
> 
> *18" Latin Machete* and
> 
> View attachment 748
> 
> 
> *
> KuKri Machete (x2)*
> View attachment 749


 how thick is ththe blade compared to the thickness of an old cross cut saw, i have several old saws that i've made knives from and would like to make a machete.? thanks


----------



## james_black

lotsoflead said:


> how thick is ththe blade compared to the thickness of an old cross cut saw, i have several old saws that i've made knives from and would like to make a machete.? thanks


*On the 18" Latin= *thicker than a old cross cut saw. 
*The Kukri=* is heavy front but thickness wise is wider that the Latin.

If you have Sportsman Warehouse or a Wholesale Outdoor store they have both of them most of the time. You might be able to compare them.


----------



## Expeditioner

james_black said:


> *On the 18" Latin= *thicker than a old cross cut saw.
> *The Kukri=* is heavy front but thickness wise is wider that the Latin.
> 
> If you have Sportsman Warehouse or a Wholesale Outdoor store they have both of them most of the time. You might be able to compare them.


Both of the Cold Steel products are great tools. SOG and Gerber also make a good machete for the money.


----------



## Diego2112

Walmart=cheap crap, not worth the $10 you'd pay for it. Bought one when I was training for search and rescue. Dindnt last a week in the field. Have since learned my lesson.

Kukri all the way for me! They wear well, they're compact, and they're VERY effective! Most of the local meat merchants in the small town of Bahri (N. Khartoum) used them as a bucher's knife (both to cut meat from the poles, and to remove limbs/head etc).

I WOULD suggest the K-Bar version, but at the same time, the Gurkha Regimental version (the original is STILL the best!) is a GREAT one to have. Both are priced around the same (+/-$30-60 depending on where you look, K-Bar being on the higher end, usually right around $50).

Again, cant go wrong with Cold Steel! Good stuff, on the cheap! WARNING: they are NOT BALANCED! But hey, they work well, and they do what they are supposed to. 

Can be used for hunting/brush clearing as well as survival combat!


----------



## GeoMonkey

Depends.
If you only need one 3 - 4 times a year or "just in case" a South American made $9.00 machete will work just fine.

If you live, work or might need to go through jungles or deep/thick forest on a regular basis I'd reccomend ESEE/RAT's lite-machete around $55. Well made of 1095 steel and a good linen handle will chop down a 10" tree (with effort)


----------

